# Truckvault



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

OK, I'm biting the bullet and getting a Truckvault for the Expedition.
Doess anyone else out the have this set-up?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I have one in an '03 Suburban. Love it!!  
The right drawer is divided lengthwise, except for a side to side piece near the from to hold a box of 12 ga. shells, collars, gloves, misc small training gear.
The left drawer has 3 dividers that were shipped uninstalled so I could set
it up as I wanted.

Great quality & workmanship


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Ha! I knew you would do it!  As you know I really like the one I got for my F-250. One of the members of Treasure Coast has one in her Excursion and has nothing but good things to say about it.

Buck


----------

